# How often do you wash your Uniform?



## auxprix (Jul 21, 2004)

I just can't help but be curious. Do you throw it in the wash after every use, or do you have a set day or two in the week? Or do you have a more unconventional approach to judge when washing's necessary? For instance, washing everytime you find blood splatter (I'm sure some people here would like to keep it for effect) or after every practice that sensei/sifu wrinkles their nose at the disgusting smell you generate.


----------



## shasticon (Jul 21, 2004)

After every single workout.  If your uniform is still clean enough to wear again after practice, you aren't working hard enough.


----------



## Spud (Jul 21, 2004)

Every other work out. With a shot of Febreeze to get me through.


----------



## Blindside (Jul 21, 2004)

Usually every other workout, I just make sure that as soon as I get home I hang the gi to dry.  

Lamont


----------



## Rob Broad (Jul 21, 2004)

When I was teaching everyday I had 3 uniforms and washed them wednesday night and sunday afternoon.  It was too hard to try and get by with just 1 uniform.


----------



## Aikikitty (Jul 21, 2004)

I wash it whenever it needs it.  I'm usually soaking wet with sweat after class but after I get home and change, my gi dries out and doesn't smell.  It usually lasts for several weeks and if I get a slight whiff, I wash it.  There are guys in our class who do get rather stinky but I've never been complained about as I'm prissy and don't like to smell bad anyway.

Robyn   :asian:


----------



## TigerWoman (Jul 21, 2004)

After every single workout, hopefully within that day.  Somedays I would go  to practice twice so wearing the same color (new clean uniform each time) helps to wash both in the same go.  I wash cold and hang dry. I really hate to be around people who have dirty ground in uniforms.  Its bad enough we have sweat but that isn't as bad as a sweaty garment that has bacterial growth from not washing promptly --that causes it to smell much worse.  WASH if not for your own nose but your friends as well!  TW


----------



## Phil Elmore (Jul 21, 2004)

Not only will your uniform smell bad if you don't wash it every time, but you WILL get a fungal infection on your skin if you do not.


----------



## DavidCC (Jul 22, 2004)

Sharp Phil said:
			
		

> Not only will your uniform smell bad if you don't wash it every time, but you WILL get a fungal infection on your skin if you do not.


 
Ever had athlete's foot on your ankles?  Uncomfortable and unsightly!

Now I wash every time!  That day if possible.  I just was promoted and switched up to my heavy black uniform (my style start out in thin white uni from 9th kyu to 6th kyu) and I get sweaty just walking in from my car LOL


----------



## Michael Billings (Jul 22, 2004)

Every evening after class, and I have 6 or 7.  If you let them sit, the bacteria just continues to grow - at least in 95 degree heat and 100% humidity.

 -Michael


----------



## Seig (Jul 22, 2004)

Never. Tess takes care of it for me.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jul 23, 2004)

You're supposed to wash them?  I thought the sign of true skill was when you could stand them up in the corner on their own!

Seriously, after each workout. Gets nasty fast if not. Did have a TAI instructor who did not believe in washing his grappling gi...used it to punish the petty; would tie them up, then rub the armpit in their face. Comical, and gross, all at the same time.

Dave


----------



## kenpo tiger (Jul 23, 2004)

After each workout.  I have a few uniforms and rotate wearing them, especially for sparring nights.  

There's one man in our school who doesn't do laundry (see Seig's above!!!) and "forgets" to give his gi to his wife to wash.  Makes your eyes water.


----------



## gmunoz (Jul 23, 2004)

I wash mine whenever it needs it!  Actually never thought seriously about it.  Why would I want to be in something that smells?


----------



## Scout_379 (Jul 23, 2004)

whenever it needs it, which is usually every night.


----------



## Gary Crawford (Jul 23, 2004)

after every workout,especially since I only wear heavyweights


----------



## Simon Curran (Apr 13, 2005)

When I can throw it at the wall and it hangs there by itself...

But seriously, I have a few and tend to rotate them


----------



## Sam (Apr 13, 2005)

I never wear my Gi, its way too hot. I've worn it maybe three times, once when testing for my orange belt and two other times because I was dumb.


----------



## cashwo (Apr 13, 2005)

we wear shorts and a rashguard or a t-shirt and i was them after every workout.  gotta stay away from that ringworm!!!


----------



## mj_lover (Apr 13, 2005)

shees, lets see, minimal 1x per week, but i don't always wear it.


----------



## Sam (Apr 13, 2005)

and, MJ, you have more than 1 gi.


----------



## bdparsons (Apr 13, 2005)

When I go to lift it off the carpet and it sounds like velcro...  :nuke: 



Respects (from a distance of course),
Bill Parsons
Triangle Kenpo Institute


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Apr 13, 2005)

*Respect your training partners, respect yourself.

Wash your gi and other training clothes after every use.  Wash all of your equipment regularly.

Do it to avoid odor, athletes foot, jock itch, acne, and horrible skin infections including Staff and the dreaded Ringworm.* 
 :soapbox:


----------



## FearlessFreep (Apr 13, 2005)

I dunno, a good spiced sauasage with heavy garlic and onions is part of my sparring strategy.  My uniform is 'my silent partner'


----------



## arnisador (Apr 13, 2005)

Every time, though I use a system similar to *Seig*'s.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Apr 13, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Every time, though I use a system similar to *Seig*'s.


I hope you guys remember to tip the laundry girl!


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Apr 13, 2005)

*Clean your mats with an antiseptic cleaner regularly.  Preferably 2 or more times per week.

Working out in filth is not macho and will not make you a better martial artist.*
 :soapbox: 

I know a BJJ Black Belt who was HOSPITALIZED from a full-body-rash Staff infection he claims to have picked up from a dirty mat.


----------



## cashwo (Apr 15, 2005)

Old Fat Kenpoka said:
			
		

> *Clean your mats with an antiseptic cleaner regularly. Preferably 2 or more times per week.*
> 
> *Working out in filth is not macho and will not make you a better martial artist.*
> :soapbox:
> ...


i second that.  *antiseptic cleaner* is very important.  i hear some people use bleach to clean mats but i've heard that it doens't kill everything.


----------



## OUMoose (Apr 15, 2005)

cashwo said:
			
		

> i second that.  *antiseptic cleaner* is very important.  i hear some people use bleach to clean mats but i've heard that it doens't kill everything.


If bleach doesn't kill everything on that mat, I don't think I want to train in the location the mat is placed...


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Apr 15, 2005)

cashwo said:
			
		

> i second that.  *antiseptic cleaner* is very important.  i hear some people use bleach to clean mats but i've heard that it doens't kill everything.



Bleach kills everything, but it is really bad for skin and needs a really strong rinsing.  

Amonia based cleaners kill everything and don't need quite as much rinsing.


----------



## BrandiJo (Apr 15, 2005)

i have two uniforms and i was them normaly after every workout but sometimes if im short of change (stupid washing machens cost money) ill go two nights per uniform (but thats the most cus if i can just toss them in wiht my roomies cloths on the weekend)


----------



## Drac (Apr 16, 2005)

I owned 2 so I always had one clean one and one in the process of being cleaned...


----------



## Miles (Apr 16, 2005)

I think I have 10 uniforms which I rotate wearing.  I wash the uniform after each training.   That's basic hygiene though I've experienced training with some folks who simply threw their uniform in the back of their car til the next training.  

 Miles


----------



## Lisa (Apr 16, 2005)

I always bring a fresh clean uniform with me to every class.  I have trained with people who didn't and truthfully grappling with someone with bad BO isn't a pleasant experience. :fart:


----------



## Storm (Apr 17, 2005)

I sweat like a man.  So many women just go pink and dont sweat - not me..

 I have to wash it after every session in the summer. I can sometimes wear it twice in winter  but I found that three times during any month is digusting.  When you can smell yourself thats deffinatley a problem.


----------



## Sam (Apr 17, 2005)

Storm said:
			
		

> So many women just go pink and dont sweat - not me.


Women don't sweat - they glisten!


----------



## Storm (Apr 17, 2005)

Samantha said:
			
		

> Women don't sweat - they glisten!


Then I glisten very damply


----------



## arnisador (Apr 17, 2005)

Washing each time is an especially good idea for grapplers--both for odor and for disease control.


----------



## Sarah (Apr 17, 2005)

Im with ya storm...I sweat like a man too...is quite a good grappling tech I have developed, because when your opponent goes to grab ya, they just slip right off..  
I try and wash my Gi after every training, but since it is coming into winter, and I only have off 2 days a week, I sometimes will go two days without washing. Just spry ya self down with deodorant (shower in a can).


In Summer it is no problem because we can wear a t-shirt or our Gi.


----------



## Brother John (Apr 17, 2005)

When the first flies start gathering!

HA!!

Just kidding. I almost always pop it into the washer right when I get home after practice/training...etc.

Your Bro.
John


----------

